
The Virtual Accelerator – A place where anyone can plant the seed of an idea - lamito
https://medium.com/@hack.ether.camp/a-home-for-new-ideas-23ccffecf659#.d2edcwyaw
======
EPB4
Please vote for our idea - Open Provenance

------
lamalama
Nice animation video

